# How do you put on a tail set for a saddlebred?



## Saddlebred girl (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi.i just want to know can anyone explain to me how do you put a tail set on for a saddlebred? here in South Africa we call it a false tail.please help.thanks


----------



## Jrchloe (Dec 17, 2007)

You are talking about a set that they wear in their stall not a brace that 5 gaited/3 gaited/Park horses wear in their class at a show correct?

Tail Set
http://ehorseequipment.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=433

Tail Brace
http://ehorseequipment.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=963[/img]


----------



## Saddlebred girl (Apr 22, 2008)

*thanks*

Thank you so much for your help.i really appreciate it alot


----------



## Jrchloe (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm confused. Which one are you talking about?


----------



## thepie24 (Apr 23, 2008)

i hope your not actually considering using one.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Why don't you let her do what she wants? Not everyone is completely against Saddleseat like you.


----------



## thepie24 (Apr 23, 2008)

for the record, saddlebred girl from south africa, i am not against saddleseat. just their extreme methods. i adore saddlebreds.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Harlee dont be rude please  If she wants to use one its her own choice, and other can put in there opinion.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

She didn't ask for her opinion though... She asked how to put one on simply.


----------



## Jrchloe (Dec 17, 2007)

It would be helpful if I knew which one she was talking about.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Harlee I know but she has a right to put her opinion in, and its just the way you said what you did made it seem sort of rude. 

Saddlebred girl - if you bought one im suprised it didnt come with directions! I bet there will be someone on the forum to help you out!


----------



## Jrchloe (Dec 17, 2007)

Well if you are using the tail set that is worn in the stall:

Make sure the horse is clean especially the tail feathers and underneath the tail and around the anus. 

Make sure there is a back pad and a cover on the chest strap thing and brush off any shavings and dirt. 

If the horse is wearing a sheet or blanket now is the time to put it on. Make sure it is laying flat and is not hanging past the dock of the tail (if it is fold it up). Brush off any shavings.

Place the back surcingle in the same spot you would a saddle and fasten the girth but keep it loose with no less than 4 fingers between the horse and girth, you don’t want it tight. 

Place the chest strap around the chest and make sure its straight. Clip the top strap to the top dee ring on the back pad then clip the bottom strap to the dee ring on the bottom of the girth. 

Make sure the surcingle and chest strap are hanging straight.

Check the crupper. It should have a pad and then a folded sheet of cotton where the tail sits. Apply a squirt of baby powder to the cotton so the tail has a nice layer of powder to lie on.

Lift up the tail and place the crupper underneath the tail and then snap the 2 snaps on the back dee rings of the back surcingle with the snaps pointing up. 

If it’s a 3 gaited horse with their feathers shaved you want to wrap the tail loosely with a track wrap around the crupper to hold the tail in. If it’s a five gaited, park or pleasure horse you want to use a tail net to lie over the tail and tie on both sides of the crupper.

Then you want to tie a tail bag to the bottom of the crupper and lift up over the tail. Then to tie the bag you want to tuck the ends of the bag under the backstrap and tie a knot. Make sure all is hanging straight.

If you are actually putting a set on a horse you should do it with someone who knows how so they can show you how it should look.

If you are talking about a tail brace for showing let me know and I will write directions for that as well.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

seems like saddlebreds are the talk of the moment. 

harlee - it did come across quite rude and while she wasnt answering the question there was no need for that. as with a lot of other people yourself included, sometimes things are said in threads when a person feels strongly about something that doesnt directly relate to the question. this doesnt make it right but people who live in glass houses shouldnt throw stones 

saddlebred girl - all i am going to say is, why? that looks incredibly uncomfortable for the horse especially considering they have them on for a long period of time. however, if you do get one im sure between the help here and any instructions that come with it you will be fine


----------



## Jrchloe (Dec 17, 2007)

Tail sets are not heavy and are designed to be as comfortable as possible for the horse. Most horse's don't have to wear them all the time just a week or two before a show and then during then they get a break till the next show. If the horse has a good tail then they only have to wear it during a show.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Haha, another saddlebred topic?  
Anyway, I personally don't think they are necessary (although I can't say I know much about that discipline & stuff) but they do look kinda uncomfortable. 
I guess if you put it on correctly its okay but I don't know why you'd need them?


----------



## Jrchloe (Dec 17, 2007)

If they are fitted correctly they are not uncomfortable. I think of it kinda like a tail bra. You are aware of it when you first put it on and if it fits correctly you forget about it after about 2 minutes. Tail sets help keep the tail straight and limber. I can not stress enough that they are not huge heavy harnesses. They are light, very padded, and loosely attached. Ideally if the tail is cared for the horse doesn't need to wear a set until a show rolls around.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Okay, just wondering. Thanks!


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Very necessary, if you want to have a nice set tail, or plan to have your ASBs tail cut. Nothing makes me more ill than to see a poorly cared for tail.

Here is one we sold earlier this year. They are not tight like a driving harness. 










Let's put it this way. If you are going to get braces on your teeth(had them for six years), you had BEST wear your retainer when you get them off. You may not wear them all the time, but thier importance is paramount to the appearance and outcome of your teeth.


----------



## Saddlebred girl (Apr 22, 2008)

*Wow*

Thanks everybody for your comments i really appreciate it.i was talking about the tail set that they wear in the stables.thanks for explaining to me how to put it on.i dont have a saddlebred but i use to ride them and i never knew how they put a tail set on.i was always wondering how they do it.i dont ride anymore because i cant afford it any more.thanks my big dream was to breed quality saddlebreds but unfortunately it wont be possible.i still want to learn more about saddlebreds because there is so much i dont know about them


----------



## Jrchloe (Dec 17, 2007)

Well I forgot to add a few details so if you need actual instructions to put it on a horse let me know.


----------

